
Clang and FSF's Strategy (2014) - jessup
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2014-01/msg00176.html
======
ggm
name disrespects other name, gets schooled? looks like it: said he wanted
plugins, people said we have plugins.

I don't get it?

